
Show HN: Realtime named-entity recognition - hironsan
https://anago.herokuapp.com/
======
rectangletangle
The UI is nice, and very clean. It's nice that I don't have to sign up, or do
much to try it out. I especially like the randomly? selected stock background
photos LOL.

The person/name recognition could be a tad more robust though. It may help to
augment the training set with artificial lower case names, so the ML keys in
on other features of the name better. This can help with more "exotic" names,
which sometimes don't start with uppercase characters.

